# gdb: is not a core dump: File format not recognized

## dmiceman

приветствую.

послушайте, что за ерунда! с некоторых пор gdb отказывается принимать корки за корки. никогда такого в жизни не видел.. gdb -- 6.5, ядро 2.6.18

----------

## dmiceman

неужели у всех работает? а то штука-то полезная.. была.

----------

## viy

А что file /path/to/core говорит?

----------

## dmiceman

 *viy wrote:*   

> А что file /path/to/core говорит?

 

что это честная корка. щас еще сделаю..

вот что они все говорят:

```

[core]$ gcc -g -o core-test core-test.c

[core]$ ./core-test

core-test: core-test.c:6: main: Assertion `0' failed.

Аварийный останов (core dumped)

[core]$ file core

core: ELF 32-bit LSB core file Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style, from 'core-test'

[core]$ gdb -core core

GNU gdb 6.5

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are

welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.

Type "show copying" to see the conditions.

There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu".

"/home/dm/tmp/core/core" is not a core dump: File format not recognized

```

----------

## ba

у меня все работает, попробуй собрать gdb без особых флагов оптимизации...

----------

## dmiceman

 *ba wrote:*   

> у меня все работает, попробуй собрать gdb без особых флагов оптимизации...

 

я его за последние дни много-много раз перебирал  :Smile:  и так, и этак, и всяко-разно..

----------

## viy

Попробуй еще binutils пересобрать...

----------

## dmiceman

 *viy wrote:*   

> Попробуй еще binutils пересобрать...

 

tnx, собираю.. но он кажется все-таки ни при чем. но чем черт не шутит!

результат: ни-фи-гаLast edited by dmiceman on Fri Oct 27, 2006 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ba

кстати, выложил бы хоть корку для теста, хоть узнаем в gdb дело или нет...

----------

## dmiceman

ok, посмотрите правда, плиз. http://ubiz.ru/misc/core.gz -- 12 килобайт

----------

## ba

 *dmiceman wrote:*   

> ok, посмотрите правда, плиз. http://ubiz.ru/misc/core.gz -- 12 килобайт

 

```
20:09 bazhin@yume ~ $ wget 'http://ubiz.ru/misc/core.gz'

--20:09:21--  http://ubiz.ru/misc/core.gz

           => `core.gz'

Распознаётся ubiz.ru... 82.146.33.210

Устанавливается соединение с ubiz.ru|82.146.33.210|:80... соединение установлено.

Запрос HTTP послан, ожидается ответ... 403 Forbidden

20:09:24 ОШИБКА 403: Forbidden.
```

----------

## dmiceman

oops, sorry, поправил

----------

## ba

 *dmiceman wrote:*   

> oops, sorry, поправил

 

дело у тебя похоже не в gdb... 

```
"/home/bazhin/core" is not a core dump: File format not recognized
```

ulimit -c что говорит?

----------

## dmiceman

спасибо!

но странно это, странно..

ulimit -c тут ни при чем, он говорит то что я ему сказал: unlimited

----------

